
The 40-Year Old Mystery of the “Wow” Signal Was Just Solved - jakekovoor
https://futurism.com/the-40-year-old-mystery-of-the-wow-signal-was-just-solved/
======
schoen
Do other astronomers agree that this explanation is correct?

------
anigbrowl
tl;dr two comets tore through a cloud of hydrogen gas

